# Nicht alles ist so schlecht, wie es am Anfang so Aussah!



## Louis Hunt (23. Januar 2011)

So hier irgendwie das Forum tot ist aber das Spiel noch lange nicht ist, versuche ich es hiermit es wiederzubeleben!
Möchte eins vorweg sagen! Das Spiel ist noch lange nicht so weit das es sich als das beste MMO Betiteln darf!

Klar hat FFXIV einen sehr schlechten start gehabt! Aber welcher MMO hatte schon einen guten gehabt der sehr groß gehypt war? 
WoW(die anmelde Server waren am Release ab Mittag bis zu später Stunde Down!!), Warhammer, Age of Conan, AION und und und 
waren am anfang nicht das gelbe von Ei. Aber gleich Final Fantasy tot sagen ich weiß nicht. Dafür musste Square Enix einfach einräumen das kaum einer bereit ist für diese Qualität die sie zum Release rausgebracht haben keiner Zahlen möchte im Monat und somit immoment Kostenfrei ist (nach anschaffung des spieles selber natürlich). Warhammer und co haben da trotz schlechter qualität den leuten das Geld liebend gerne angenommen! Naja egal geht ja jetzt um FFXIV.

Wenn man sich das spiel von Release bis jetzt anschaut hat sich eine menge getan. Es fehlt zwar immer noch an Sidequests und so aber es ist jetzt 
kein Frustfaktor mehr beim Gruppen spiel per Leve's oder das Grinden an sich ist durchsichtiger geworden weil die Routine jetzt fest verteilt wird.
die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur wurde akzeptabel vorrübergehen geändert da sie ja am Kompletten UI überarbeiten. 
Also wer der hier alles tot sagt hat die letzen tage mal in FFXIV wieder mal kurz reingeschaut? Keiner warscheinlich. Ich möchte euch auch nicht dazu bewegen FFXIV eine chance zu geben! 
Die leute die bitterböse eintäuscht wurden wird das auch nichts mehr helfen, aber jeder der FFXIV noch nicht ganz aufgeben hat, kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen mal wieder rein zu schauen da sich spürbar was getan hat!
Die Marktreviere haben aktuell ein provisorisches Suchsystem. Man hat ein 2. Gehilfen bekommen. Das sind alles veränderungen die jetzt schon drin sind!

Hier könnt ihr die kommenden veränderungen sehen die mit dem nächsten "kleineren" updates ab anfang Februar kommen werden.

Also jeder der das Spiel noch nicht ganz abgeschrieben hat empfehle ich auch sich diese Nachricht mal durch zu lesen.

Offene Briefe des neuen Produzenten - Da ja das team ausgetauscht wurde!

Edit:
Hier die Updates was sich alles getan hat im überblick!

Detailinformationen zum Versionsupdate (25.11.2010)
Informationen zum Dezember-Versions-Update (15.12.2010)
Suche nach Marktwaren (Gegenstandssuche) (21.12.2010)
Detailinformationen zum Versions-Patch 1.15a (02.02.2011)

News:
Zum Kampfsystem und diversen anderen Anpassungen (1.2.2011)
Offene Briefe des neuen Produzenten - Teil 2 (1.2.2011)
Offene Briefe des Produzenten &#8211; Teil 3 (17.02.2011)

so da allerdings noch nicht alles funktioniert wie es sollte, damit meine ich speziell die abstürzenden Marktreviere hier noch was zum lesen.
Die weitere Entwicklung des Markts

FAQs:
Fragen und Antworten rund um Eorzea (FAQ, 04.02.2011&#65289;
-Verschleiß von Ausrüstungsgegenständen

Fragen und Antworten rund um Eorzea - Für Einsteiger &#65288;08.02.2011)
-Disziplinen der Handwerker


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. Januar 2011)

für mmo´s gibt es nur eine chance
sehe AoC - hat sich zwar zu einem sehr guten mmo über die jahre entwickelt, zählt aber trotzdem nur gerade genug abonennten um über wasser zu bleiben

einmal vergrault kommt kaum jemand zurück
das ist schade für ff14. bin ein rießen fan der ff serie und hätte mir die qualität gewünscht die ich von den entwicklern einer meiner liebsten spieleserie erwartet hätte, aber naja "fail", kapitel abgeschlossen.


----------



## Louis Hunt (23. Januar 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> für mmo´s gibt es nur eine chance
> sehe AoC - hat sich zwar zu einem sehr guten mmo über die jahre entwickelt, zählt aber trotzdem nur gerade genug abonennten um über wasser zu bleiben
> 
> einmal vergrault kommt kaum jemand zurück
> das ist schade für ff14. bin ein rießen fan der ff serie und hätte mir die qualität gewünscht die ich von den entwicklern einer meiner liebsten spieleserie erwartet hätte, aber naja "fail", kapitel abgeschlossen.



Nein da muss ich dir entschieden widersprechen! Im verglech zu den anderen MMO's verlang Square Enix noch keine Monatsgebüren!! Da gibt es kein Grund der da gegenspricht (außer man möchte es einfach nicht mehr zocken) einfach mal rein zu schauen. Es Kostet dich ja nichts mehr wenn du das spiel schon gekauft habst. Im vergleich zu AoC kann ich es verstehen da die ja gleich nach dem 1. monat hinaus gleich Geld wollten trotz der "tollen" Qualität am anfang. Kann man in diesem sinne nicht mehr von verkacken reden, da die entwickler bzw SE das genauso sieht und ihre Fans nicht abzocken wollen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. Januar 2011)

AoC hatte genug angebote für wiedereinsteiger die sich das ganze nochmal 10 tage lang kostenlos anschauen konnten, hat trotzdem kaum jemand interessiert

und auf das thema "abzocken" will ich garnicht erst eingehen, square enix verkörpert da mit sicherheit nicht den strahlenden ritter


----------



## Louis Hunt (24. Januar 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und auf das thema "abzocken" will ich garnicht erst eingehen, square enix verkörpert da mit sicherheit nicht den strahlenden ritter



Da hast du recht! Aber ich rede ja nicht über Square Enix als ganzen sondern nur über das Produkt Final Fantasy XIV und selbst erkenntnis ist immer ein weg zu besserung. 
Das mit den 10 tage okay, aber ich würde dieses angebot auch nicht annehmen da ich aus dieser Spiele Welt gerissen wurde und dann wieder neu einsteigen muss und den druck hab mich nach 10 tagen zu entscheiden ob ich AoC noch mal ne chance gebe. Das hast du bei Final Fantasy XIV nicht! Du kannst immer mal reinschaun wann es dir passt und bin an keine entscheidungen gebunden die immo beeinflussen ob du dich in das spiel einloggen kannst oder nicht. 

Wie gesagt wenn "DU" nicht rein gucken willst ist es für mich in ordnung! Du brauch mich nicht überzeugen dass du es nicht mehr spielen willst. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das Final Fantasy XIV auf dem weg der besserung ist und man diese unterschiede "jetzt" schon sehen kann, dieser weg ist noch lange nicht zuende gelaufen! Aber es läuft jetzt einiges besser als vorher.


----------



## Yadiz (24. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich werde auch nochmal reinsehen. Das aber wohl erst in einiger Zeit um dem neuen Entwicklerteam die Zeit zu geben, das Spiel zu verbessern.

Ob die Ankündigung eines neuen Teams jetzt nur Marketing Strategie war oder ein tatsächlicher Versuch ist das Spiel zu dem zu machen, was es eben sein sollte, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Die Ansätze, mehr auf die Forderungen der Community einzugehen waren jedenfalls schon längst überfällig. Ka, was SE sich dabei gedacht hat.

Mich würde in ein paar Monaten echt brennend interessieren was aus FFXIV geworden ist. 
Ich glaube jetzt ist es noch zu früh um großartige Veränderungen erkennen zu können, oder was meint ihr, gibt es schon Fortschritte, gerade im Bereich Menüführung, Crafting?


----------



## Louis Hunt (25. Januar 2011)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Mich würde in ein paar Monaten echt brennend interessieren was aus FFXIV geworden ist.
> Ich glaube jetzt ist es noch zu früh um großartige Veränderungen erkennen zu können, oder was meint ihr, gibt es schon Fortschritte, gerade im Bereich Menüführung, Crafting?



Also das crafting an sich hat sicht von system selber her garnicht verändern, allerdings wurden einige Rezepte ein bisschen vereinfacht und es ist wesendlich einfacher und schneller ne art Massenproduktion zu starten. Man kommt jetzt schneller in das Inventar und kann die materialien raussuchen und es speichert die letzen 8 Rezepte. Das sind jetzt kleine aber doch sehr spürbare veränderungen. Ich poste dir auch gleich mal die direkten Link dazu, ich kann ja schließlich viel erzählen! >_<

Informationen zum Dezember-Versions-Update (15.12.2010)

Hier vielleicht die für dich relevanten infos

*Neue Syntheserezepte wurden hinzugefügt. 
*Syntheserezepte wurden angepasst.

*Dem Synthese-Widget wurde eine &#8222;Repertoire"-Funktion hinzugefügt.
 Mithilfe des Repertoires lassen sich die letzten acht verwendeten Rezepte aufrufen und die entsprechenden Materialien bereitstellen.
 Werden die Materialien mithilfe der Repertoire-Funktion automatisch bereitgestellt, so gibt das Programm bei der Auswahl Materialien von geringerer Qualität den Vorzug.

Edit:
ich habe oben alle "Großen" Patchnotes mal hinzugefügt was ich bis jetzt alles geändert hat!


----------



## Yadiz (25. Januar 2011)

Hi, danke für die Infos =)

Also neue Rezepte hören sich für mich mal nicht schlecht an, aber hier der Punkt was mich am Crafting gestört hat:

Es hat sich halt alles so angefühlt, als wollten die Entwickler dem Crafting Komplexität geben. Schön und gut, man sagt ja auch, der Weg ist das Ziel.

Allerdings wurde dadurch auch die Menuführung etwas umständlich.
Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel reppen will, dann musste ich, selbst wenn ich die nötigen Berufe hatte, oder Gildenmitglieder, die mir helfen wollten in unmittelbarer Umgebung standen,
erst umständlich die Items ablegen und mich durch mehrere Menüs klicken. 

Es hatte ein wenig gestört, dass ich für so etwas einfaches, was nicht mal gerade Spaß macht, so lange brauche. 

Ich weiß das ist kein Vergleich, ich will auch nicht, dass FFXIV ein Wow Clon wird: 
Aber da hatte ich man halt mit einem Klick gerept und es ging wieder weiter in die Schlacht =/

Ich hoffe echt, dass sich noch etwas in der Richtung tut. Sollte mal öfter ffxivcore lesen :>


----------



## Louis Hunt (25. Januar 2011)

das hoffst du nicht alleine XD ^^

ich spiele es jetzt wieder, weil ich sehe das FFXIV jetzt schon in die richtige Richtung entwickelt und jetzt nicht mehr so schlimm ist wie es am anfang war!

Zum Beispiel feste Routine (für eng. Skill Points) von monstern bekommst. Allerdings ist das auch noch nicht fertig gebalanced aber immer hin! Anfang Februar soll ja wieder ein Update kommen und mitte/ende Februar die 1. Aufträge/Missionen/Leves und co hinzugefügt werden. wie sich das jetzt nachher bemerkbar macht kann sich immo noch keiner vorstellen, da bleibt erstmal abwarten und Teetrinken.


----------



## Louis Hunt (29. Januar 2011)

sorry wegen Doppelpost! aber es hat sich wieder was getan in FFXIV 

ich möchte euch die Patchnotes posten und ein paar neuerungen die mit dem Systempatch am 3.2. erscheinen.



			
				Lodestone schrieb:
			
		

> *Versions-Patch 1.15a (27.1.2011)*Produzent Naoki Yoshida hat es in seinem ersten Brief bereits ausgesprochen, nun können wir einige Details bestätigen: Die Inhalte des Versions-Patches, mit dem die für Anfang Februar versprochenen Verbesserungen zur Bedienung und Benutzerfreundlichkeit verwirklicht werden, stehen fest.
> 
> * Das exakte Datum des Februar-Versions-Patches teilen wir noch rechtzeitig mit!
> 
> ...



Und außerdem hat SE noch paar infos übers sammeln springen lassen und die Verbesserung das suchen der gegenständen in den Marktrevieren.

FAQ für Sammeln, Was welches Attribut bring.

Mehr Funktionen bei der Gegenstandssuche und geänderte Stapel-Höchstzahl (28.1.2011)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2011)

Habe erneut reingeschaut und bin mit den Änderungen nicht zufrieden. Immer noch nix zu tun, außer stupidem Crafting rund um die Uhr, Reparaturen sind so frustrierend und lästig wie eh und je, immer noch kein Auktionshaus und das Suchsystem ist auch nicht das Wahre. Die paar Änderungen am UI sind ganz nett, Karte mit der Maus verschieben etc. ist ne tolle Sache, hätte aber von Anfang an im Spiel sein sollen. Für mich hat sich FF14 leider erledigt.


----------



## Louis Hunt (30. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Habe erneut reingeschaut und bin mit den Änderungen nicht zufrieden. Immer noch nix zu tun, außer stupidem Crafting rund um die Uhr, Reparaturen sind so frustrierend und lästig wie eh und je, immer noch kein Auktionshaus und das Suchsystem ist auch nicht das Wahre. Die paar Änderungen am UI sind ganz nett, Karte mit der Maus verschieben etc. ist ne tolle Sache, hätte aber von Anfang an im Spiel sein sollen. Für mich hat sich FF14 leider erledigt.



Ich habe auch nicht schrieben da FFXIV jetzt das was es sein sollte! Zu tun hat man eine menge, nur man sollte gewählt sein, seine Ziele erstmal selber zu stecken. Also "MIR" macht es sehr viel spass mit mein Gladiator grinden zu gehen und jede volle stunde bei Monsterhatz aus einer Gruppe von 15 leuten ein Event beim Camp, zudem Levels und dann wieder Grinden. Genau das ist das was mir persönlich an Final Fantasy Spaß macht und es wird mit einer schönen Story untermalt. Dazu müsstes du dich wohl, dann quälen wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, aber ich möchte dich auch nicht überzeugen, denn jeder mag MMOs nun mal anders. Ich wünsche mir persönlich das SE noch paar Sidequest für die unterhaltung bring und vorallem das Gruppen Grinden fördern, genau das habe ich in FFXI so geliebt!

Klar hätte die UI anpassung schon von Anfang drin sein müssen aber es war nicht so, und für die maus uns tastatur spieler ist FFXIV jetzt spielbar geworden!

zum Auktionshaus gut okay aber das "NEUE" such system wird erst am 3.2. reingepatch und hier kannst auch lesen wie es funktionieren soll

Mehr Funktionen bei der Gegenstandssuche und geänderte Stapel-Höchstzahl (28.1.2011)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Januar 2011)

Sorry, ich dachte, hier geht's um die Änderungen seit Release und ich wusste nicht, dass hier nur User posten dürfen, die mit den Änderungen zufrieden sind. Meines Erachtens hat sich ganz einfach nichts Nennenswertes verbessert und auch das von Dir angepriesene Suchsystem ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Klar ist der Marktplatz so erträglicher, aber ein Ersatz fürs fehlende Auktionshaus ist es halt trotzdem nicht.
Die Änderungen sind ja ganz nett für alle, die sowieso noch FF14 spielen, aber wer mit dem Spiel aufgehört hat, braucht wegen der Handvoll Neuerungen nicht nochmal reinzuschauen, denn wirklich grundlegende Verbesserungen sind ja bisher wirklich keine gemacht worden. Ich rechne Square allerdings hoch an, dass die Monatsgebühren erst mal weiterhin wegfallen.


----------



## Louis Hunt (31. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte, hier geht's um die Änderungen seit Release und ich wusste nicht, dass hier nur User posten dürfen, die mit den Änderungen zufrieden sind. Meines Erachtens hat sich ganz einfach nichts Nennenswertes verbessert und auch das von Dir angepriesene Suchsystem ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Klar ist der Marktplatz so erträglicher, aber ein Ersatz fürs fehlende Auktionshaus ist es halt trotzdem nicht.
> Die Änderungen sind ja ganz nett für alle, die sowieso noch FF14 spielen, aber wer mit dem Spiel aufgehört hat, braucht wegen der Handvoll Neuerungen nicht nochmal reinzuschauen, denn wirklich grundlegende Verbesserungen sind ja bisher wirklich keine gemacht worden. Ich rechne Square allerdings hoch an, dass die Monatsgebühren erst mal weiterhin wegfallen.



Berserkerkitten es gibt hier nicht darum wer hier posten darf oder nicht. Aber ich finde es nur schrecklich langweilig das selbe 100-mal lesen zu müssen! Ich will dich jetzt nicht Progamer vergleichen, da du zumindes sachlich dran gehst, und auch für mich sinnvoll Agumentierst. Ich kenn deine post aus anderen Threats, die Akzeptiere und Respektiere ich. Ich kann und will dir das posten deiner Meinung nicht verbieten. Ich habe mich nur indirekt ausgedrückt das es den anschein macht das FFXIV schlicht und einfach nichts für dich ist. Gut das akzeptiere ich. Ich gebe zu es nervt mich auch ein bisschen gegen eine Wand zu agumentieren. Das was dich extrem stört ist für mich akzeptabel oder juckt mich vielleicht einfach nicht.
Fakt ist du willst das Spiel so wie es jetzt ist nicht spielen, ich schon. Ich nutze das Forum hier auf Buffed.de, vielleicht als einzigster Samurai der FFXIV nicht scheiße findet. Ein Forum das nicht genutz wird kann dann ja auch gelöscht werden, aber ich nutze ihn nun mal.

*Punkt ist Final Fantasy XIV ist kein WoW oder ein anderes MMO was du halt spielst! *

Auktionshaus wird es eventuell nie geben. Yoshida hat gesagt das man sich das mit dem Auktionshaus überlegen würde, das suchsystem was jetzt drin ist, ist auch nur eine überganzlösung. Für dich ist ein Auktionshaus was elementarisches in ein MMO, ist ja auch okay und kann ich in gewisser hinsicht nachvollziehen. 
Aber für mich ist nur wichtig, dass das Wirtschaftsystem funktioniert egal ob mit oder ohne Auktionshaus. Die Entwickler haben viel falsch gemacht, geb ich dir recht! Würde so wie das Spiel jetzt ist, auch keine Monatsgebüren zahlen! Aber so schlecht um zu sagen das Spiel hat verkackt, ist es bei mir nicht. Und die verbesserung die jetzt reingekommen sind, sind meines erachtes bei der kurzen Zeit, in dem FFXIV draußen ist, sehr beachtlich, meiner Meinung nach. 

Mein Grund weshalb ich 2 monate kein FFXIV gespielt habe war das die Routine vergabe zu willkürlich war. Man hat Mobs gekloppt. keine Ahnung wie das berechnet wurde, man hat oder hat keine Routine bekommen. Da ich irgendwie meist keine bekommen habe fand ich das Grinden oder Leves in Gruppen zu beweltigen einfach blöd, da meist die Magier Klassen mehr Routine bekommen haben als alle anderen.
"Das war für mich der Grund das Spiel erstmal bei seite zu legen."

Es gibt sicher einige Leute die sehen es genauso wie ich, und für die mache ich das mehr oder weniger damit sie hier auf Buffed.de informiert bleiben, weil es sonst keiner macht!

Wenn die passende änderung da ist können sie einfach wieder reinschaun da es monatlich ja nicht Kostet.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Januar 2011)

Immer cool bleiben, das war ja kein persönlicher Angriff und Dir sei Dein Spaß an FF14 herzlich gegönnt! 

Es verlangt ja auch überhaupt niemand von FF14, dass es WoW sein soll - abgesehen von den ehemaligen Entwicklern, die sich angeblich daran orientiert haben wollen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Der Punkt ist einfach nur - wer mit FF14 nicht zufrieden war, den werden die aktuellen Patches leider auch nicht ins Spiel zurücklocken. Du hast halt das Glück, dass Dich nur die Routine gestört hat und da wurde wohl nachgebessert. Aber ansonsten sind die Änderungen seit Release leider nur sehr subtil. Versteh' mich nicht falsch - die UI benötigte definitiv eine Überarbeitung und der Marktplatz ist durch das Suchsystem zumindest etwas erträglicher geworden, aber wer auf grundlegende Verbesserungen hofft, wird halt weiterhin enttäuscht. Ich persönlich hätte mir mehr Freibriefe gewünscht, mehr Anreiz zum Kämpfen... einfach etwas mehr von allem! 

Ich warte jedenfalls erst mal ab, in welche Richtung das neue Design-Team das Spiel nun entwickeln wird. Um mehr Spieler anzulocken, braucht es meiner Meinung nach tonnenweise neue Inhalte und einige drastische Änderungen an der Spielmechanik. Bleibt halt abzuwarten, ob Square das Teil nun komplett umkrempeln und überarbeiten wird oder ob man sich nach den Wünschen der letzten verbleibenden Fans richtet.


----------



## Arginsu (31. Januar 2011)

pro Louis!!! 

Ich spiele es nicht sonderlich intensiv, weil mir auch ein paar Dinge (Inhalt, Mob Diversität, mehr Story die vorantreibt und die Atmosphäre verdichtet) fehlen die in der Summe an der Motivation zerren. ABER, a) finde ich den Vorstoss von Louis grosse Klassen. Und b) er informiert und ist guten Mutes. Gefällt und beeindruckt, vorallem wenn man beachtet wieviel Schelte das Spiel erfahren hat. 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auch auf die Änderungen, und werde meinen Char schön langsam aber stetig weiter entwickeln. Nicht so intensiv wie ich mir das Anfangs vorgestellt habe, aber ein bis zweimal in der Woche bin ich on und geniesse. Vorallem bin ich immer noch absolut davon überzogen, dass FFXIV etwas ganz Gutes wird. Und wenn nicht... dann halt nicht. Hab ich doch wenigstens ein paar schöne Screenshots für 39 Euro bekommen


----------



## Louis Hunt (1. Februar 2011)

So heute sind wieder paar neue infos vom Patch der am 3.2. kommen soll.

Es betrifft die Routine und EXP vergabe in Gruppen.
Es soll wieder Attraktiv werden Grupen zubilden und drauf los zu grinden. 
Außerdem eine kleine UI veränderung, nämlich Darstellung der Schadenswerte.

Zum Kampfsystem und diversen anderen Anpassungen (1.2.2011)


und Außerdem teil 2 von Offnenbrief von good old Yoshida!

Offene Briefe des neuen Produzenten - Teil 2 (1.2.2011)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Februar 2011)

Hmm... es wird ein offizielles Forum kommen und die Entwickler diskutieren ENDLICH über die Implementierung eines Auktionshauses. Ist mir noch eine Spur zu schüchtern, aber definitiv ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Danke für die Links.


----------



## Louis Hunt (2. Februar 2011)

So den Patch kann man jetzt schon runterladen, und auf lodestone wurde die Offiziellen Patchnotes veröffentlicht.
Der Patch selber ist 11 mb groß also nur ein system Update. 

Detailinformationen zum Versions-Patch 1.15a (02.02.2011)

Da die server geplant bis 0:30 noch Down sind, habe ich die veränderung selber nicht testen können.


----------



## Louis Hunt (4. Februar 2011)

So auf Lodestone ist eine neue News drausen.
Allerdings nur eine FAQ, dort geht es um den verschleiß der Rüstungen und welche Auswirkungen es hat.
wie z.b. das wenn eine Waffe langsam kaputt geht, das auch die Attack bzw Magiefocus runter geht. Also unterm Strich weniger Schaden wirken.

also bitte schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link, einfach auf das Bild klicken!


----------



## Louis Hunt (8. Februar 2011)

Wie immer kommen am Wochenende meist keine News, so auch diesmal. 
Aber wie haben ja heute Dienstag somit gibt es wieder news. 

Leider ist es noch nicht, die gewünschte Umfrage bezüglich des Kampfsystems aber für die Anfänger oder für die welches werden möchten und sich fragen. "Hä? Ich kann Zimmerer als Klasse spielen?" Ja Crafting ist in FFXIV nicht nur solches, sondern es sind richtige Klassen im Spiel. 
Einfach auf das Bild klicken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louis Hunt (17. Februar 2011)

sooo war bisschen still und die news waren bisschen FFXIV für anfänger bezogen XD
aber endlich ist die umfrage da und Yoshida sag wieder mal was zum thema XD


Offene Briefe des Produzenten &#8211; Teil 3 (17.02.2011)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arginsu (17. Februar 2011)

...nicht nur das... gibt heute auch ein update: 1.15b


----------



## Louis Hunt (24. Februar 2011)

So infos über den Patch der nächsten Monat kommen soll.
hier die vorläufigen Patchnotes



			
				Final schrieb:
			
		

> *Detailinformationen zum Versions-Patch 1.16 (24.02.2011)*Der nächste Versions-Patch, nämlich 1.16, ist für Anfang März von uns geplant.
> Dabei werden wir vor allem neue Miniaufträge hinzufügen und die Benutzeroberfläche des Spiels zum erneuten Male anpassen, um die Benutzerfreundlichkeit noch weiter zu verbessern.
> 
> Detaillierte Informationen zum Inhalt möchten wir euch an dieser Stelle präsentieren.
> ...


----------



## Louis Hunt (14. März 2011)

Ich möchte nich weiter dazu sagen außer das hier!



> Wegen anhaltender Erdbeben in der nordöstlichen Küstenregion Japans seit dem 10. März 2011, haben die Energieversorgungsunternehmen in Japan um die Mitarbeit aller gebeten, soviel Energie wie möglich einzusparen, da ein Engpass der Stromversorgung befürchtet wird. Unter diesen Umständen haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, unsere Spielserver zeitweilig herunterzufahren und damit die Dienste FINAL FANTASY XIV, FINAL FANTASY XI und PlayOnline während dieser Zeit auszusetzen.
> 
> Alle genannten Dienste werden ab dem 13. März 2011, 10:00 Uhr (GMT) für mindestens eine Woche lang ausgesetzt. Sobald uns Informationen darüber vorliegen, wann die Dienste wieder aufgenommen werden können, werden wir Sie sofort darüber informieren. Im Zuge dieser zeitweiligen Aussetzung der Dienste werden Spieler alle Dienste von PlayOnline im Monat April beitragsfrei benutzen können. Wir werden Sie über weitere Entwicklungen umgehend informieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## sphero (16. März 2011)

Ich ignoriere den vorhergehenden Beitrag einfach - da off topic (Hab deswegen einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, nicht wissend das es hier drin stand bereits...)

Wie auch immer, Final Fantasy XIV hat sich verbessert - allerdings nicht annähernd so als das man es bereits als "Spielbar" bezeichnen könnte. Ich habe keinen Schimmer was die Leute den ganzen Tag machen in dem Spiel... rumstehen? Chatten? Craften?
Es ist halt eher noch ein Gerüst für ein MMO eine Demonstration ...mehr nicht. Das ganze ist nicht mal beta zur Zeit.

Zwar gabs viele viele Versprechen daran etwas zu ändern, aber in punkto Content ist bislang tote Hose - absolut 0 ist da gekommen bisher und es sieht nicht danach aus als würde es in 2011 noch etwas werden. Gut, das liegt auch an dem Erdbeben, entschuldbar.
Wenn man sich die Änderungen anschaut die man bis heute gemacht hat, ist das alles nur Kosmetik; Das ist als würde man im Fussball ein Tor schiessen nachdem man schon 20:0 zurück liegt - es bringt nichts.
Ich möchte auch bezweifeln dass FFXIV es jemals schaffen wird, denn nach der jetzigen downtime, die absolut Richtig und Nachvollziehbar ist, werden wieder ein Teil der Leute nicht zurück kommen. Das kommt nun noch erschwerend hinzu.
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass SE noch lange Ressourcen und Geld in dieses Projekt pumpen wird - wo doch die Spielerzahlen stetig sinken. An einem gewissen Punkt werden da auch die Aktionäre den Deckel drauf machen - das Spiel wird gecancelt/geschlossen.

Das man diese Realität, die nun durch die Ereignisse wahrscheinlich noch beschleunigt werden wird, als Spieler nicht nachvollziehen kann oder will, kann ich verstehen. Trotzdem muss man sich vor Augen halten dass SE Geld verdienen MUSS und nicht dazu da ist Ultra teure MMOs zu unterhalten nur weil ein paar Leute es spielen. Da stimmt einfach das Verhältniss nicht.

Ich sehe das zentrale Problem in FFXIV vor allem in der Grundlage des Spiels selbst, die Menüs, die Geschwindigkeit (wenn man das so nennen kann), das "wie" wird gecrafted, gekämpft und kommuniziert. Daran kann SE nichts ändern ohne das Spiel fundamental zu Überarbeiten, es quasi neu zu erfinden...dazu fehlender Content usw. usw. 
Sicherlich ist das was funktioniert, was auch ganz gut ist vielleicht, ebenfalls vorhanden - nur nicht in ausreichender Menge um die benötigte Menge Spieler zu halten. Die tummeln sich dagegen wieder in FFXI, ich war überrascht das nach dem letzten Update plötzlich wieder 2000 Leute und mehr unter der Woche onlne waren. FFXI scheint zur Zeit zu boomen - sogar die geplanten Server Zusammenlegungen wurden vorerst gecancelt.

Ich habe es an anderer Stelle schonmal geschrieben; SE hat mit FFXI den Schlüssel zu einem potentiellen Hit in der Hand aber nutzt ihn nicht... sie machen ein FFXIV das im Grunde, auf den ersten Blick, optisch eine Kopie von FFXI ist nur in modern. Leider wurde den meisten nach ein paar Stunden bewusst das es ganz und gar nicht wie FFXI ist - aber sie wünschten sich dass es so wäre, inbesondere in Punkto Menüs, Geschwindigkeit, spielbarkeit, quests etc. etc.

SE wäre besser hingegangen und hätte eine Art modernes FFXI gemacht, ein FFXI-2 wenn man so will. Das hätte zumindest alle alten Spieler erstmal beschäftigt und neue Spieler die es immer mal versuchen wollten auf den Plan gerufen. Dann hätte man es so verändern können dass es den Unterschied macht ~ nach und nach. Es ist ein bisschen so wie beim FFVII remake, das SE auch nach 15 jahren immer noch nicht machen will ...und so langsam sterben die Fans weg^^ Also irgendwann interessiert es dann auch niemanden mehr. Und genau dahin gehts auch mit FFXIV ..allerdings rapide, ich sage vorraus, dass FFXIV eher weg ist vom Fenster als FFXI...einfach weil es von anfang an falsch gemacht wurde und nicht zu retten ist - nicht in 100 Jahren.


----------



## Arginsu (16. März 2011)

Bin da nicht ganz Deiner Meinung sphero. Leider würde das wieder in einer müssigen Diskussion ausarten. Eine, die ja schon zu genüge in etlichen Foren geführt worden ist. FFXIV wird sicherlich irgendwann mal sterben, wie jedes MMO, da geb ich Dir Recht, aber nicht so schnell wie Du das hier beschreibst. 

Verschiedene, wie von Dir genannten, zentralen Probleme sind schon angegangen worden. Sprich Geschwindigkeit, sprich Menüs, sprich Kommunikation. Dass das Spiel fundamentale Änderungen erfahren wird, ist eigentlich relativ einfach abzuleiten. Die Umfragen sind nicht umsonst. Die Resultate aus früheren Umfragen sind ernst genommen worden und auch schon angepackt, oder gar umgesetzt worden. Meiner Meinung nach ist es eine Frage der Geduld. Um Deine Analogie weiter zu führen: wenn Du einem 20:0 Rückstand hinterher rennst, musst Du für eine Aufholjagd ja mit einem Tor beginnen. Und wenn du nach 90 Minuten dann bis auf vier Tore ran gekommen bist, wird vermutlich die Leistung Deiner Mannschaft honoriert werden, nicht über die Niederlage gegrämt.

Die zur Zeit schrecklichen Ereignisse in Japan werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Verzögerungen mit sich bringen, aber das kratzt niemanden, im Gegenteil, das Verständnis ist sehr gross. Niemand kann genau sagen wie es mit der Playerbase aussieht. Weder Du, noch sonst wer ausserhalb von SE. Es braucht keine Millionen von Anwender um das MMO Gewinnbringend am Markt zu halten. Ausserdem steht der Release der PS3 Version noch an. Im Konsolenmarkt gibt es höchstens zwei Mitstreiter im MMO Sektor, davon ist ein Produkt das typische Action MMO, dass schon sehr vielen Menschen zum Hals raus hängt. Und das andere kommt aus dem eigenen Haus. Hier gäbe es also noch Potential. 

FFXIV ist im guten, wie auch im schlechten Anders. Und Du hast absolut Recht, es ist noch sehr, sehr viel zu machen. Aber ich bin voller Zuversicht. Diese kann sich vielleicht auch irgendwann zerschlagen, weil die Geduld irgendwann bei einem Spaziergang von einer 100 jährigen Eiche erschlagen wird. Bei mir hat sich in Sachen MMO mit FFXIV einiges verschoben. Von Spielmechanik zu Menschen. Früher hat mich nicht interessiert wer hinter einer Kiste sitzt, ich habe mich ausschliesslich auf das Spiel konzentriert. In der Zwischenzeit chatte ich auch mehr rum, blabbere ein bisschen mit den LS Mitglieder über Gott und die Welt und ich entspann mich sehr viel mehr dabei. 

Ich hoffe Du gibst dem Spiel dann ne Chance wenn echter Content kommt. 

Grüsse

der Furz


----------



## Arginsu (16. März 2011)

Hier noch was:

[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]
*	Letter from the Producer, VI (03/16/2011)*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]*
*As you may have heard, northeastern Japan was recently struck by a devastating earthquake and tsunami. I would like to extend my heartfelt condolences to all affected by this great tragedy.

To do our part in the electricity conservation effort, we have temporarily taken our game servers offline. I apologize deeply for the inconvenience this causes all of you, and ask for your patience and understanding.

I would also like to thank all of the players who have offered words of support and sympathy on the FFXIV forums. I made a brief post myself, but would like to take this opportunity to do so formally and report on the current state of the development team.

Tokyo, where our development and operation teams are based, has suffered minimal damage from the earthquake and its after effects. We have confirmed the safety of all our team members, but there are those with family in the affected regions. Due to this, the concerns of the nuclear plants, and the ongoing aftershocks, we are not at our best.

The planned blackouts in the Kanto region have disrupted public transportation, preventing many from even making it to work. In addition, our French and German localization staff have left Tokyo at the urging of their respective embassies. For these reasons, and to allow our staff to focus on their safety and that of their families, I have decided to make adjustments to the development schedule.

We were working to release patches 1.16a and 1.17 by the end of March, but now anticipate a delay of one to two weeks. During this time, we will not only be making minor improvements, *but also directing our efforts on laying the groundwork for future content.*

I had intended to announce this in a future letter, but we will release information regarding the Grand Companies of Eorzea (what were referred to as "public companies" in previous posts) just before patch 1.17 goes live. We are currently readying a page dedicated to this exciting new feature, and hope to have it up on the Lodestone shortly.

Despite current conditions, we are doing all we can to release the patches and get you adventuring again as quickly as possible.

Talk to you again soon!

FINAL FANTASY XIV Producer/Director Naoki Yoshida​[/font]


----------



## sphero (19. März 2011)

Ich kann deinen optimismus nachvollziehen  Und ehrlich, ich wünsche mir auch so sehr das es wird, denn ich habe auf dieses Spiel hingefiebert wie lange schon nicht mehr... nicht verwunderlich nach irgendwas von 7 Jahren FFXI (von dem ich immer noch behaupte dass es das beste MMO aller Zeiten ist).

Es ist richtig das es nicht viele stört, das aufgrund der Ereignisse nun Updates verzögert werden, die Server erstmal down sind usw. Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber auch sehen dass es Leute gibt die eben nicht so weitsichtig sind und aufgrund der downtime einfach weg sind - denen ist egal was in Japan passiert, das lese ich in den US Foren leider immer wieder (mal). Da braucht man kein Prophet sein oder studiert haben, es sind einfach tendenzen dahingehend vorhanden und je länger es dauert desto mehr sind erstmal weg.

Was den PS3 Markt angeht, steht ja noch völlig in den Sternen wann das sein wird. Aber dann wird sicher ein guter Schwung neuer Spieler kommen ~ wollen wir hoffen dass das Spiel bis dahin einigermassen ist, damit auch die nicht gleich wieder abhauen. 

Grundsätzlich; Ich will nicht alles schlecht reden was da nun passiert, ich weiss sehr genau dass es alles seine Zeit braucht, aber ich nehme SE übel dass sie das Spiel released haben und uns damit faktisch eine Alpha Version aufgetischt haben die im grunde nichts anderes war als eine MMO simulation, ziemlich strange sowas von SE....das hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Es wird natürlich jetzt schwierig, Leute wie mich, die den aktuellen Standard auf FFXI gewohnt sind, nochmal zu überzeugen die Collectors rauszukramen und wieder FFXIV zu spielen (Ich habs noch Installiert, aber viele Freunde nicht mehr mehr). Das halte ich nach *dem* (Fehl)Start für fast schon nicht mehr möglich, was zuletzt ja auch daran liegt dass sie bisher immer noch an Ihren cooldowns etc. festhalten und das ganze Ding als mega timesink erhalten wollen - so spart man auch content ><...

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe das beste aber bleibe weiterhin skeptisch.

btw. unserer Analogie folgend, würde das Team sicher Anerkennung ernten für den Kampfgeist, hätte aber dennoch verloren


----------



## Aestus (21. März 2011)

Was man dabei aber noch beachten sollte sind die ganzen FF-Fans unter den PS3lern die das ganze noch eher abwartend beobachten 
Ich für meinen Teil versaue mir sicher nicht das Spiel indem ich die jetzige "Demo" richtig spiele, war nach der Beta ja schon abzusehen.

Ansonsten wie El Pedo schon gesagt hat - am Konsolenmarkt gibts keine Alternative. Wenn es Everquest, FFXI oder WoW auf der PS3 gäbe würde ich mir sofort eines der Spiele holen, z.Z. ist aber eben nur FF XIV angekündigt 

Aber wenn Everquest 3 oder sonst ein MMORPG mit richtigem Content vor dem FFXIV-Release rauskommt sehe ich Schwarz für SE, Spieler fangen sicher keine neuen Chars in einem mittelmäßigen MMO an wenn sie bereits woanders mit dem vollen Programm in Gilden integriert sind und das erste echte MMORPG auf der PS3 wird sicher den Großteil der Zielgruppe abgreifen...


----------



## sphero (23. März 2011)

Die Japaner werden anfangen, mit Sicherheit. Man hört ja immer wieder dass es bei FFXI ähnliche Probleme gab und man das schliesslich auch in den Griff bekommen hat (Also ich fand FFXI zum NA release jedenfalls keineswegs schlecht). Square Enix gehört wohl zu den wenigen Firmen die den selben Fehler zwei mal machen  
Ich hab die Hoffnung ja auch noch nicht völlig aufgegeben, aber bevor ih auch nur einen Monat bezahle sollte das Spiel besser geworden sein^^ Da kann man echt zur Zeit nur abwarten und hoffen.

Bis dahin spiel ich wieder FFXI, das gefällt mir derzeit "wieder" ganz gut obwohl SE mit Abyssea wieder eine RIESEN Baustelle aufgemacht hat und zwar der ganze alte Content ist faktisch tot, sogar das leveln als Gruppe kommt inzwischen aus der Mode...also das ganze erfolgreiche Spielprinzip ist zur Zeit dahin. Ich hoffe das sie da bald wieder entscheidende Änderungen vornehmen um das Spiel auch für Neulinge attraktiv zu halten ~ es sollen ja angeblich noch Leute da sein die es noch nicht gespielt haben ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Juni 2011)

Hmm... allen Befürchtungen zum Trotz läuft FF14 momentan nicht nur (kostenlos) weiter, sondern bekommt jetzt stückweise schon mal Updates für die Bascis - Kampfsystem, Klassensystem, Dungeons und so fort. Im anstehenden 1.18 Patch kommt erst mal der Auto-Attack und der olle Zeitbalken fällt weg, demnächst schaltet man über ein neues Job-System erweiterte Klassen frei (also ein wenig wie in FFXI) und bis Jahresende will man wohl endlich ein Mount-System einbauen. 1-2 Dungeons (Level 30 bzw 50) sollen wohl auch bald kommen. Die Entwicklung findet im Schneckentempo statt und das gibt Square ja auch ganz offen zu. Aber allem Anschein nach haben sie das Teil nicht aufgegeben, sondern wollen tatsächlich ein richtiges Spiel daraus machen. 
Bis das Teil alle gängigen Standards und Erwartungen erfüllt (Questdichte, Spielwelt, Mounts usw.), dauert es wohl locker noch bis 2012. Aber zumindest wird eifrig daran gewerkelt und die Entwickler veröffentlichen sogar regelmäßig Zeitpläne und gewähren Einsicht in die Spielelemente, an denen sie gerade arbeiten. Man darf gespannt sein.

Edit: Infos zu den 2 Dungeons gibt's ab sofort hier.


----------



## Steffm (30. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir heute das Spiel geholt und bis Level 10 gespielt. Ich finds eigentlich ganz gut und hoffe einfach mal das die Entwicklung positiv weiter geht


----------



## Louis Hunt (8. Juli 2011)

@Berserkerkitten

naja was heißt langsam? Klar kann ich dich gut verstehen, das man das deiner meinung nach alles hätte seid release drin sein müssen. Dennoch war es leider nicht der fall. Dieser Patch beinhaltet ja noch viel mehr also nur 2 neuen Dungeons und das Auto-Attack.
Wichtig zu erwähnen sei, dass das Agro system verändert wird, so das die tanks jetzt auch ihren aufgaben ein wenig einfacher nachkommen können.
Dann sei nich zu noch das die Freibriefe nicht mehr in Zukunft der Kern Inhalt des Spieles seind wird sondern für leute die wenig Zeit haben oder Solo unterwegs sein wollen.
Dann kommen endlich die Gesellschaften ins Spiel.
Meine die 1. normalen Outpost kommen auch

mehr fällt mir gerade spontan nicht ein. Das ist auf jedenfall das größte update und auch die größten veränderungen. Ich müssen sie ihre patches relativ schnell bringen aber zu schnell führt unweigerlich dazu Fehler zu machen. Dieser Patch geht in mein augen schon mal in die richtige richtung aber es ist ebend nur ein Sparten stich, und es kommen ja mit 1.19 und 1.20 auch noch sehr wichtige veränderungen wie z.b. das Anpassen der Animationen, Algoryhtmen für DMG, die einführung der eroberbaren Beastman Outpost und die Veränderung und auch Anpassung der Gebiete(Komplette neubearbeitung von Finsterwald) <-- der ist allerdings noch nicht mit 1.19 und 1.20 angekündigt. Naja Geplant sei ja auch nur das Surplus zu entfernen XD wann ka 

@Steffm 
mit dem Surplus wirste auch bald bekanntschaft machen. XD lass dich aber davon nicht irritieren, sicher du bekommst weniger Routine aber ich habe bissher kein limit gefunden, an dem ich nicht mehr weiterleveln konnte. Ist ja auch eigendlich egal denn ab level 33 kannst du die level 40er leves noch machen und man bekommt es pro leve Abend über 100k Routine in einer Gruppe.

*
*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juli 2011)

Als ich den Post geschrieben habe, war der neue Entwicklerbrief noch nicht draußen und bis auf die Dungeons und den Auto-Attack gab's noch nix Definitives. Was heißt "langsam"? Na ja, wenn man bedenkt, wie lange das Spiel inzwischen draußen ist und wie relativ wenig bisher verändert wurde, darf man schon von einer langsamen Entwicklung sprechen, findest Du nicht? Natürlich freue ich mich darüber, was alles geplant ist und wie viel mit 1.18 kommen wird, aber viele grundlegende Verbesserungen gab es bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach nicht. Es sei denn, man findet eine mit der Maus verschiebbare Karte oder ein Marktplatz-Suchsystem bahnbrechend. 

Aber ich gebe offen zu, dass mit diese recht gemächliche Entwicklung bei weiterhin kostenlosem Gameplay wesentlich besser gefällt als eine völlige Abschaltung oder eine Umstellung auf ein F2P-System ohne nennenswerte neue Inhalte. Square hat Scheiße gebaut, jetzt tragen sie die Konsequenzen und machen es der Community so angenehm wie möglich. So lasse ich mir Schadensbegrenzung gefallen.

PS: Der ganze Surplus-Quatsch soll in Zukunft möglicherweise ganz wegfallen. Würde ich sehr begrüßen.
EDIT: Ups - das mit dem Surplus hast Du auch schon gesehen, hab ich glatt überlesen.


----------



## Louis Hunt (8. Juli 2011)

schon könnte schneller gehen, aber das system komplett aufreißen und ein neues richtig einfügen kostet ja auch nun mal Zeit. Der Patch soll ja am 22.7 kommen, laut dem heutigen Brief. Die NMs haben auch für ein bisschen Erheiterung gesorgt.

Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht SE hat genau angemessen reagiert für das was sie mit Tanaka für ein mist gebaut haben und lassen sich dafür nicht noch bezahlen, wie manch andere MMOs. Bessere möglichkeiten gibt es meiner Meinung nicht, so kann jeder der noch interesse hat die Entwicklung selber mit erleben wenn er will.

edit. geht ja nicht darum wer als erster schreibt XD Surplus ist nun mal mist XD jeder spieler selber wissen wieviel erspielen will oder nicht und das soll kein Spiel diktieren!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juli 2011)

Klar kostet das alles Zeit, aber man spürt halt auch, dass das Team eher klein ist und halt stückweise ein Element nach dem anderen aufpoliert. Dinge wie das verbesserte Klassensystem und die Mounts werden vor Jahresende wohl gar nicht erst detailliert in Angriff genommen - aber zumindest sind die Entwickler damit ehrlich und ich finde auch die Tabellen in den Entwicklerbriefen klasse. Man sieht genau, was gerade überarbeitet wird, was geplant ist, wann was wie wo und warum verbessert wird... finde ich super. ^^


----------



## Louis Hunt (8. Juli 2011)

Das Spiel macht sich langsam. 
Ich mein es hat schon lange keine Lag Probleme mehr und so, also die Kinderkrankheiten, die jedes MMORPG am anfang hatte sind schon raus. Jetzt muss nur das Elementarische gemacht werden. Also es läuft jetzt um einiges besser als zu release.
Wenn ich nicht mehr an den Erfolg des Spieles glauben würde, dann hätte ich schon längst auf gehört. Immo Zock ich die anderen FF teile zwischen den leves bis endlich mal das "Kern-Element" kommt. Die Gildenfreibriefe werden dann für Casuals und das finde ich sehr gut.

Ich denke man wird noch viel spaß in FFXIV in zukunft haben.


----------



## Louis Hunt (26. Juli 2011)

und hab ihr mal wieder reingeschaut?


----------



## Khankra (26. Juli 2011)

Habe es mir vor ungefähr 2 Wochen gekauft und immer noch genauso begeistert wie am 1 Tag, es macht Spaß ich brauch kein questen von lvl 1 bis xx da Quests meist auch nur verpacktes grinden sind
und die Freibriefe machen eine menge Spaß.

Mal sehen wie es noch wird finde die änderungen von 1.18 super mit dem veränderten Kampfsystem



So long schaut ma wieder rein und gebt dem Spiel ne chance muss nicht immer alles den easy modeweg gehen.


PS: Die Dungeons sind auch super


----------



## Louis Hunt (28. Juli 2011)

wie weit seid ihr in den 45er Dungeon gekommen?

Wir wipen uns den arsch bei Batraal wund.

*
*


----------

